# Ok couple of questions from experienced folk.



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Ok here goes. We have done heat pressing so far in our small little business. We are going to start screen printing in April. 

I would also like to add embroidery in the future. As you know there are a billion different machines out there. 

We want to start out small and expand if plans need be. 

My first question is what is a good, small, easy to start out simple machine? Allot of you have experience on a multitude of machines and I would like your opinions. I've been deluged with sales reps telling me their machine is the best. I want somewhat unbiased opinions on a starter machine. 

Also is there a place that offers embroidery training other than the manufacturer? I'd like to start this spring so I can start the learning process and get that learning curve started. It doesn't have to be the biggest and best machine. Just something that will allow me to do small jackets, names and possibly hats. I'm new to graphics but I'm getting some graphic training in March. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know this is a few questions to ask but this forum has helped so many time to offer opinions so we could make up our mind for ourselves. 

I respect your peoples opinions on what's best. I figured if I laid out what we wanted to do you could help with what would fit our needs. To many times I get in overboard and want the latest and greatest thats available. This time I'm asking for some guidance. 

Thank you all and God Bless you for your time and help. 


Bryan


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

1) Number one criteria is the people you'll buy the embroidery machine from. Can they give you good service and support? Are they too far away, or just a block from you? Are they really nice people?
2) Assuming there's no problem with support, I'd go for the bigger brand which also sells the multi-head machines (like Barudan or Tajima). You could start with a single head, although it's a bit pricier than the others, but when you decide later on to expand your capacity, a 2,4, or even 6 head is a very good choice for your next machine, nd you'll be dealing with the same persons/company.
3) I started 3 and a half years ago with a Tajima NEO machine, and so far, I have had no major problems with the machine. I have since added a 4 and 6 head machines, also from Tajima (my 3rd and 4th purchase). My second machine is not a Tajima, and I really did'nt like the service I got from the dealer, so I went back to Tajima for my 3rd and 4th purchase. That's why I said the people who will give you service/support is the most important thing to consider.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Tajima I would say is by far the best yet it is on the high end for price.
We currently have a 4-head and 6-head SWF EMB machine and love them. Thr price is right and have yet to have any issues other than operator error with them. Currently we are looking at their dual head machines.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

I've got 4 single head Tajima's. With good training you will be able to deal with 99% of the mechanical work. I've only called tech support once or twice in the last 4 years.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you guys so much. I think this will really round out our business. 

You guys have been a great help. We really respect your opinions. 


Bryan


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I advise people to look at all machines. My choice is SWF.


----------



## majkthreads (Mar 29, 2006)

Thank you for all your advice. We can't wait to get started. 

Thank you again.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Guys,

Is SWF a Korean Brand?? just curious how much is a single head SWF and a Tajima and 4 dead SWF and a 4 head Tajima?

kind regards


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

I mean head not dead


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rizzo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is SWF a Korean Brand?? just curious how much is a single head SWF and a Tajima and 4 dead SWF and a 4 head Tajima?
> 
> kind regards


Yes, I think it is, under the SUNSTAR comapany in Korea. Although I'm a Tajima user, SWF/Sunstar is also a respected brand. Don't have the idea about the cost comparisons for the two, but I imagine that Tajima's a little higher. Anyway, the most important thing after you have decided on the brand, is the distributor or the people who will provide you with training and service.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Tks Byron, by the way what is the Tajima price like?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rizzo said:


> Tks Byron, by the way what is the Tajima price like?


For the Tajima NEO, SRP listed price FOB Japan is about 1,350,000 Yen. This is just to give you an idea, as different prices would apply to difrent countries/distributor. 3 or 4 years ago, the machine is bundled with an entry level Monogramming/Resizing software from Pulse DG/ML. I upgraded this to the "Illustrator" level so that I'm able to digitize some simple designs. That was my best decision so far, as it opened up a lot of oppurtunities and jobs for my embroidery service.

I think Tajima Hirsch is the US distributor, so you have to get in touch with them.

Also, JOHN S. (the latest member of the "dark" side) uses a Tajima and is in a better position give you some pricing info. Fluid (Richard) uses an SWF, and could give you some info as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ej (Feb 7, 2007)

Well, we wanted to add an embroidery machine to our business. We looked and the prices were outrageous! I'm cheap. We found a Brother Pro that has 6 needles (6 different color threads), we also wanted and needed the support. Our business requires digitizing, which we needed to learn. We found someone local, a fabric shop! They were at our State Fair and demoed the machine while we watched. The great thing is the machine is small and light enough you can take it out to shows and do the work right there. The Brother sews great and have had no problems with it. The people we bought it from are real nice and have classes on digitizing, software classes, and embroidery classes. Now, if only I had a brain enough for all that digitizing!

Take care and good luck!


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Fluid and JOHN, hope you guys will be able to give us some details, by the way I am from Sri-lanka, the far away island, that is why all these issues.

kind regards


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rizzo said:


> Hi Fluid and JOHN, hope you guys will be able to give us some details, by the way I am from Sri-lanka, the far away island, that is why all these issues.
> 
> kind regards


In that case, you should talk to the Tajima distributor in your country, or any distributor of embroidery machine. It's important that you buy a machine brand with a representative office in your country so that you could turn to them for support and service. Check the tajima.com website if they have a distributor in your country (or other machine brands for that matter).


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

The distributors (at least for Tajima) have defined territories. My dealer can not sell to you.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Rizzo said:


> Hi Fluid and JOHN, hope you guys will be able to give us some details, by the way I am from Sri-lanka, the far away island, that is why all these issues.
> 
> kind regards


Is there such a company as Tajima Colombo PTE Ltd. in Sri Lanka? I'm really not sure, but you have to check what's available in your country.


----------



## Rizzo (Nov 22, 2006)

Got info on the top two..... Tajima and Barudaan agents are here in Sri-lanka, but extremely pricey, I was trying some other brands that I could start with.....but all that is available is Chinese, I guess non of you have used a chinese one before, so far all I have heard about chinese machines are that they are not really robust/durable.

do I have any other options to start off with, maybe I should look into geting down a used machine from another country, maybe one of you could recomend.


----------

